# Text über Bilder legen ?



## TobiTobsen (21. April 2004)

Halli Hallo 

Ich bin gerade dabei eine Homepage zu erstellen und habe folgendes Problem !

Ich habe in Photoshop das Design gemacht!
Daraus habe ich 3 Bilder gesliced 
1. Banner
2.Navi
3.Content 

da ich mich nicht sehr gut mit html auskenne und auch nach Stundenlangem suchen bei Google nicht schlau geworden bin frage ich euch jetzt mal !

Also wie bekomme ich die 3  gif so hin das ich auf den Bilder texte und links schreiben kann ! hier ist mein Design  ! 

ich hatte es so vor das hallt links die Navigationslinks und rechts der text und der Inhalt usw reinkommen !

Hab auch schon versucht die Bilder als Backround anzulegen ! Aber wenn ich das veruscht füllt sich immer das Browserfenster mit einem Bild egal welche Größe es hat !

Naja hoffe ihr könnt mir nen bischen helfen !

Danke im Voraus 

Tobsen !


----------



## Fey (21. April 2004)

Hallo,

dein Suchwort wären hier Tabellen.

Dort kannst du dann in der entsprechenden Tabellenzelle ein Hintergrundbild angeben.

Schau dir am besten Mal in SelfHTML den Umgang mit Tabellen an. (selfhtml.teamone.de)

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## TobiTobsen (21. April 2004)

hmm sieht ganz schön komplex aus ! Aber ich werde es mir mal aneignen und versuchen es zu verstehen 

Muss ich mit BLinden tabellen arbeiten  oder habe ich das Falsch  verstanden !?


----------



## Simonon (21. April 2004)

hi @Tobi

nein musst du nicht aber ich denke es sieht besser aus ohne den Rand.
Stell einfach unter Tabellen rand "0" ein und schon sieht man die nicht mehr.

Gruss Simon;-)


----------



## TobiTobsen (21. April 2004)

Kann mir vieleicht mal eienr ein Grundgerüsst bauen wo ich dann hallt die werte eintragen kann und alles verändern kann ?

Ich schaffe das nicht 

Hab zb immer das sich die Größe der tabelle an die Größe des Browserfensters richtet ! so ist es ja nicht gewollt 

naja bedanke mich schonmal für die Hilfe bis jetzt !


----------



## Fey (21. April 2004)

Hallo,

Geduld...Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut. 

Also, wenn du sagst, deine Tabelle passt sich der Größe des Browserfensters an hast du die width-Angabe scheinbar in % angegeben?! Diese kannst du auch in Pixeln angeben. Wenn du z. B. eine Tabelle mit der Breite von 500 Pixel haben möchtest, einfach width="500" angeben.

Das gleiche gilt auch für die Höhe, wird allerdings nicht mehr von allen Browsern unterstützt.

Tabellen sind eigentlich gar nicht böse. Ich drucke mir mein Design meistens aus und zeichne dort mit farbigen Stiften meine Tabellen ein. So wie ich sie brauche. Erst danach gehts ans eingemacht.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## vaporizer (22. April 2004)

Hallo Tobi!

<table border="0" width="500" height="500">
<tr height="100">
	<td colspan="2" background="Überschrift.gif"> 
	(Inhalt der Zelle)	
	</td>
</tr>
<tr height="400">
	<td width="100" background="Links.gif">
	(Inhalt der Zelle)
	</td>
	<td width="400" background="Inhalt.gif">
	(Inhalt der Zelle)
	</td>
</tr>
</table>
also tr steht für Zeile und td für Spalte.
mit colspan kannst du zwei spalten verbinden(da du ja oben nur eine brauchst)
mit rowspan übrigens zwei zeilen.
border/rand soll ja unsichbar sein also "0"
hoffe ich konnte die weiterhelfen

Schöne Grüße von vaporizer


----------

